# Can we start????



## mp (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi

After OHSS (cancelled transfer) early Feb, we've been waiting for AF to settle down to start FET. The first bleed after EC was on schedule, but the next was 21 days late! The next one (today) was only 6 days late. We are normally about 33-34 days.

Could this be considered near enough back to normal to start our FET? We are prepared to wait, but are so keen to start as I'm sure you can all imagine. I will call the clinic Monday of course, but would appreciate any info.

PS. I posted this in Nurses area, but noticed only Nurses can reply there. I'd apprecaite others views as well is possible.

Cheers
MP


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi hun

Sorry to hear about your cancelled Fresh ET - it is a real dsiappointment isn't it?  You might like to join '1st FET after OHSS strand', as all of us have been through the same situation as you. 4 of us are currently having FET & are mid cycle - so you could see how we get on!!    . Also, two of the regular contributers to this strand are pg after their first FET after OHSS (one with twins!!! ). In gereral most of us have waited for 2 periods after OHSS & all experienced the delay with AF no.2 that you talked about. As you have now had 3 I would have thought that you would be more than ready physically for your FET How many frosties did you get?    

Good luck MP!!    

Sarah69 xx


----------



## mp (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi Sarah69

The cancellation was bad enough, the delayed periods were just as bad though. We didn't know what was going on at first. When they are late ,you get a little "are we PG" moment in your mind at first. Highly unlikely of course, but we were always waiting for a delayed period, then two come along at once! (without the usual result of being PG of course)

My DP had 51 eggs retrieved (unexpected and a shock), 29 were ICSI'd and 21 fertilized and were frozen on day 1. We will probably try for blasts on the first go, so will take out 10. We are at Bourn.

We will be on a medicated FET, I'm a little unsure of the length of the whole treatment. I understand it's similar to the full IVF. I'm just trying to plan ahead as much as possible, a rough idea would be helpful based upon your experience if you don't mind  

Glad to hear positive news for other FET people, hope things are working out for you? I'll checkout the "FET after OHSS" strand and post when we get going, which is hopefully this month  

Cheers and many thanks
MP


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi MP

I also began to think I might be pg when my period was so late after OHSS & did a pee stick - but BFN - how cruel!!  Sorry about the delay in replying - but I have now dug out my protocol so you can see the timings of this FET cycle for me. I had my last period on 11th April & started downregging on 3rd May (injections of Buserylin, but I know some ladies sniff). I then had to wait for AF & as soon as it arrived could start progynova tablets to buid up uterus lining (they usually time this so that you can have FET at best time for your hospital - ie not at weekends) so started 20th May. FET due on 6th June .

FET  is much less stressful than IVF - the downreg drug & progynova don't have the same side effects as the stimulants that you take for normal ICSI. Also, embies frozen so early have a good survival rate - as you have so many frosties so should def have some strong embies to be replaced . I'm not going for Blast, but that is something you might want to look into (I discussed it with my embryologist).

Good luck!

Sarah69 xx


----------



## mp (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi Sarah69

Your FET is very close, we both sending you positive vibes and will keep an eye on your postings.

Thanks for the info. We actually got confirmation from our clinic yesterday that we can start FET this month  

We start DR (synarel) on June 11th with hopefully ET July 17/18th. We are taking out 10 embies for hopeful blast transfer. ET will now be 5 months after it was originally cancelled due to OHSS.

We will start using the "FET after OHSS thread" now we are getting going (at last)  

Cheers
MP


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hi mp 

very glad to hear your OH has recovered from OHSS. She was ill around the same time I was and I remember your story  Have you made any complaints about the way your treatment was handled?

I post with Sarah on the 1st FET after OHSS thread - we have all been through OHSS and understand the physical and mental effect it can have on both partners. You'd be very welcome to come and join us 

Good luck!!    

Debs
x


----------



## mp (Jul 12, 2005)

Hi Debs

At the time I was very upset at the whole situation as you'd expect. We had no embryos on board and my DP was in hospital. Nobody knowing that we had 51 eggs (20 were expected) seemed crazy. Our clinic told us afterwards if they'd know then they would have not given us the go ahead for the trigger injection and would have cancelled the EC.

We got through it and have 21 embryos on ice, which we are grateful for.

Cheers

MP


----------

